# army in the 60's



## Spencer100 (30 Jul 2019)

Here is the Big Picture! LOL

The army in the 60's through the eyes of the US army

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uf9WJhvanU&fbclid=IwAR02kz-5uQvhHFUVmFa9EOItJvvF6eLx_yTVcsrC5sjwc4BnpvNzmSdCm_o


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Jul 2019)

This actually was in the late 1950s. The Canadian Guards had four battalions at the time, but the manpower from the 3rd and 4th battalions was used, among other things, to add two armoured regiments, the 8th Canadian Hussars and the Fort Garry Horse, to the order of battle.


----------



## Spencer100 (30 Jul 2019)

I thought 50's too but the C-1 FN was in the film.  I thought those were issued in the 60's.  

I did like the seeing the film.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Jul 2019)

You did a pretty good job of getting the time frame, but I had the advantage of being there.

I remember seeing it back then. I think it is made up of 1957-1958 footage, as there are both Lee-Enfields and FNs, as well as Brens. I did recruit training in the RCA Depot in the January to June 1958 period and was in the first recruit troop not issued a Lee-Enfield.

The emphasis on ceremonial was very much part of the army mindset back then. Cripes, the recruiting commercials on radio and television were mostly of square bashing complete with screaming NCOs.


----------



## FSTO (30 Jul 2019)

Take a look at this NFB film of the visit to Canada by Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip in 1951. Good footage of Honour Guards from the RCN, RCAF and CA at various sites across the land. Even the RCAF prove they could march in formation!  

https://youtu.be/nQSzEe3xqf4


----------



## MilEME09 (30 Jul 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Take a look at this NFB film of the visit to Canada by Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip in 1951. Good footage of Honour Guards from the RCN, RCAF and CA at various sites across the land. Even the RCAF prove they could march in formation!
> 
> https://youtu.be/nQSzEe3xqf4



Yeah we sure don't do parades like that any more.....sadly


----------

